# body hair on guys



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 5, 2016)

there's obviously a lot of different opinions, but I was wondering what most people thought on this subject. yay, nay, meh? 

this would probably be the main reason for my lack of self-confidence. most of my friends are pretty much hairless (most are asian) so since I am half italian I don't always feel comfortable, especially when swimming or when I wear shorts. o_o;; and since I have a close girl friend that's an asian (we aren't really together yet) I'm always wondering what her opinion is but I'm too scared to ask. I know I should probably just accept it but standing out isn't always the most fun even though my friends are really great and probably don't care.


opinions?


----------



## kayleee (Jan 5, 2016)

A hairless guy is gross imo, I'm not attracted to little boys. Some chest hair never hurt anybody  That being said, maintaining body hair and manscaping is important. If it's a wild forest down there or all over or whatever, trimming is a good idea


----------



## Jacob (Jan 5, 2016)

Your friends are probably jealous


----------



## seliph (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't really like body hair on me but on other men i don't really care either way

Nothin wrong with bears


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 5, 2016)

Body hair is body hair is body hair. Blah blah etc etc. I couldn't care less, as long as the person takes care of said hair rather than roaming around like a big tangled puffball or something. I would only be concerned if they had poor hygiene since there's some upkeep  if you're like... bear-hairy.

If it REALLY bothers you, you can always bleach or wax or shave, but honestly I think your time and money is better spent boosting your own self image. Ain't nothing wrong with being kinda scruffy, fellow Italian pal. Like - I'm super pale but all my hair is pretty dark and veeery hard to ignore, I know how it is. If anyone pokes fun at you for just... existing, and looking a certain way, that's on them, not you. Sounds corny but it's true. Anyone who would give you **** about that kind of thing is just being rude. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to let it get to you.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't really like body hair on anyone but it's not a dealbreaker for me. I hate it on myself mostly though. For guys, I do like a bit of facial hair and leg hair. Completely hairless would be weird. Just not a fan of a crap ton amount of it.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 5, 2016)

i think its ugly on everyone but ik a lot of people like it


----------



## Llust (Jan 6, 2016)

honestly, i dont give a **** about body hair on guys. if only it was the same way for women, shaving is a pain in the ass. all of our opinions clearly won't balance out, so it really depends on the girl


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not a fan of most body hair but I do prefer some over none. Having none at all reminds me of a child not old enough to grow any and it's kinda creepy. I'm alright with arm/leg/facial hair when it's well kept but armpit hair is something I wish would just never grow, I find it gross on anybody.


----------



## toddishott (Jan 6, 2016)

I really like beards and facial hair for that matter, I don't really care what other hair the guys has just as long as its not uncontrollable and its popping out of every angle and side and yeah but beards are my fav


----------



## tumut (Jan 6, 2016)

completely hairless guys are nasty
too much hair is also nasty especially chest hair
back hair should be laser removed as soon as possible
you wanna keep it in the mid range


----------



## Geoni (Jan 6, 2016)

Back and shoulder hair is a pain in the ass to shave off by yourself let me tell you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also being extremely hairy on almost all the body, keeping it trimmed to some of the body, shaving it off, not being able to grow any. Should all be a guy's choice. The same for females although body hair on women culturally and genetically has been cast out. We all have our preferences but everyone's body belongs to themselves.


----------



## Llust (Jan 6, 2016)

Dad said:


> Back and shoulder hair is a pain in the ass to shave off by yourself let me tell you.



how is it even possible to shave back and ass hair on your own?? i cant even shave the back of my calves without struggling


----------



## piichinu (Jan 6, 2016)

mimihime said:


> how is it even possible to shave back and ass hair on your own?? i cant even shave the back of my calves without struggling



u wing it


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 6, 2016)

I think too much is pretty blehhhh but also none at all is kind of weird too. So I guess I'm in-between? lol


----------



## Geoni (Jan 6, 2016)

Two opposing mirrors, very flexible arms and shoulders, a steady hand and having the ability to direct your arm when it can only be seen mirrored.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mimihime said:


> ass hair on your own??



You can google how this is done on your own. No safe for work way to describe how it's done.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 6, 2016)

Dad said:


> You can google how this is done on your own. No safe for work way to describe how it's done.



You're gonna be bending over a whole bunch, just to keep it simple


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jan 6, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 6, 2016)

Jacob said:


> Your friends are probably jealous



oh pfft (･_･;


----------



## riummi (Jan 6, 2016)

As long as he doesn't look like a bear


----------



## inkling (Jan 6, 2016)

I always loved body hair.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

NASTY SHAVE PLS


----------



## radical6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dont care if they have hair or no hair

Please no beards though. Or moustaches. thx


----------



## matt (Jan 6, 2016)

I have hair on my body
But I like to shave my face as I think beards and merstoshes look a bit untidy

- - - Post Merge - - -

James Bond has hair and you never see the girls complaining


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 6, 2016)

matt said:


> James Bond has hair and you never see the girls complaining



I believe it was in You Only live Twice:

 Tiger Tanaka: You know what it is about you that fascinates them, don't you? It's the hair on your chest. Japanese men all have beautiful bare skin.

James Bond: Japanese proverb say, "Bird never make nest in bare tree."


----------



## matt (Jan 6, 2016)

King Dad said:


> I believe it was in You Only live Twice:
> 
> Tiger Tanaka: You know what it is about you that fascinates them, don't you? It's the hair on your chest. Japanese men all have beautiful bare skin.
> 
> James Bond: Japanese proverb say, "Bird never make nest in bare tree."


Yes it's the bit where they are being washed by the ladies in the indoor rock baths
I love James Bond films


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't really like a lot of body hair really, but I think you should be allowed to do what you want. If you wanna shave, fine, but if you don't, that's okay too.


----------



## Crash (Jan 6, 2016)

i only like a little/average amount of body hair, there is definitely a limit for me. same goes with facial hair, i'm a big fan of scruff but not of full beards.​


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 6, 2016)

hm.. I think it should be natural for guys to have hair on their arms/legs & facial hair.. so don't think too much about
what others think or say.. but please no chest hair omgerd jk >~<) haha!
also it just shows that you're a MAN! Flaunt it ;D believe it or not some girls actually do admire men with hair c:


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't mind hair on people as long as it's not excessive.


On me tho? Someone get this stuff off of me. I wanna have those smooth ass legs and make every blanket feel welcoming as hell.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't really care at all.


----------



## RainCrossing (Jan 6, 2016)

I like hairless chins, arms and legs but a little hair on his penis and chest would be okay.


----------



## pandapples (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't care for body hair as long as it's not crazy too much. I prefer no facial hair though.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 6, 2016)

Only a little. I prefer no facial hair aswell, but it's nice too see some minor hairs on your arms, legs, chest and groin.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 6, 2016)

RainCrossing said:


> I like hairless chins, arms and legs but a little hair on his penis and chest would be okay.



you're 10 years old and asking for penis hair
ok


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 6, 2016)

Haydenn said:


> you're 10 years old and asking for penis hair
> ok



too true lol


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't mind hair, but to keep it from getting out of control I would prefer some maintenance.__. I'm not really grossed out by hair but I don't like having body hair, and I wouldn't stop shaving it off if a guy asked me too because I wouldn't expect them to shave if I wanted them too and they didn't. 

I do like a little bit of stubble on guys faces tho:3


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm straight, so I don't really care for guys having whatever hair on their body. 

As of me I prefer keeping a wee bit of hair on my body but I keep them maintained really well, I don't like too much hair at all. As of facial hair I clean shave, and I keep it perfectly clean down there as well. 

idk about legs im always conflicted about shaving my legs. ill do it for money tbh


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 6, 2016)

I hate body hair xD

BEARDS NO 
JUST

NO


----------



## Trundle (Jan 6, 2016)

Stop objectifying men you ignorant pig


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 6, 2016)

I actually prefer not having armpit hair because I think it looks stupid. I'm too lazy to actually keep up with shaving it though. I only do it for cosplaying. Also, beards look bad on so many guys, but neckbeards look bad everyone.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 6, 2016)

To be honest, it makes me uncomfortable seeing guys with body hair. I don't know why. 
So I chose 'um ew no'


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 6, 2016)

One of my best friends says that guys should only have body hair if it fits them, like no beard if they don't have the right face, no chest hair unless he's the right type, etc.
My other best friend argues and says yes to any and all body hair, just no overdoing it.  So I don't know.

I guess it all comes down to what certain girls specifically want in the end, since some consider it a turn off and others consider it as an aesthetic thing.

Personally, I don't really mind myself having it or not.  It is what it is; if it gets excessive then time to clip it.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> One of my best friends says that guys should only have body hair if it fits them, like no beard if they don't have the right face, no chest hair unless he's the right type, etc.
> My other best friend argues and says yes to any and all body hair, just no overdoing it.  So I don't know.
> 
> I guess it all comes down to what certain girls specifically want in the end, since some consider it a turn off and others consider it as an aesthetic thing.
> ...



Your friend has a really shallow outlook on men w/ body hair.

As for me I don't even notice it.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2016)

Embrace your hair, boy-o.
I love being a hairy fellow!

I wish I could be even more hairy, but work doesn't like facial hair (rip mustache 2014-2015).


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 6, 2016)

nononono I hate it, Ill probably shave my legs if they get too hairy.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 6, 2016)

most guys are "ew no" imo but I guess it's fine? Like just don't overdo it?


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm an asian girl dating a hairy white and filipino boy, I don't care at all. As long as he feels good, anything is fine with me since I'm not attracted to him for only his looks. And if it's one of my friends, then I don't care cause who does, they're just your friends.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2016)

Trundle said:


> Stop objectifying men you ignorant pig



I hope you know you just made my day!
Body hair is disgusting.  It's so godawful uncomfortable to have, I don't know, maybe I've been too influenced by my 12-year-old ideal on this subject.  I hate mine and always will, and, as long as I am my parents' property, I can not do anything about it.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 6, 2016)

Idk why I voted if it looks good on them.... I don't like it in any areas.... especially armpits and ik this doesn't count much but when people have unibrows too :/


----------



## Lumira (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't mind body hair as long as it's well-kept and not all gross looking. Of course, there are guys who don't have body hair and are gross, so really I think it depends on the individual.


----------



## Esphas (Jan 6, 2016)

xx


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 6, 2016)

He needs to have some, I guess. But not too much so he looks ugly. No chest hair though ewww


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 6, 2016)

If I care enough to look at a person more than a few times then I probably don't care about their body hair providing good hygiene is in check. Of course, I do have my preferences (like their back hair or chest hair not coming through their clothes), but it's their body and I respect whatever they want to rock.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 7, 2016)

definite yay, it's up to them if they wanna do anything with their hair ovs but i like it wild and rugged tbh, although i know not everyone is able to grow chest hair so they shouldn't feel bad as they are beautiful too


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

i don't mind it... but as long as it's clean and not really messy.


----------



## Cailey (Jan 7, 2016)

I like it, actually. kind of a must bc like its natural?
some areas.. I prefer there not be lol don't get me wrong..
but on legs, arms, chest, I don't mind it. I'd rather not feel like I'm dating a little boy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't really mind body hair, but I like that my boyfriend isn't like, coated. He has darker arm hair and leg hair but it's not like super dense or anything which is good. He doesn't have back hair thank the lords because I think back hair is just... weird. And he only has a little chest hair which is good too because I don't really like thick chest hair. I had an ex that had such thick chest hair that when I put my head on his chest I could hear the like soft "crunch" of the hair compacting... it was really gross, and you could feel it through his clothes... X.X So I mean, as long as you're not a werewolf I think body hair is ok.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

I like body/facial hair on guys. Especially chest hair and sideburns. Idk if it's because I grew up watching stuff like Three's Company and looking at Elvis a lot or not, but I like it. Though, I'd rather them be comfortable however they like being.


----------



## coney (Jan 8, 2016)

lowkey i find guys with body hair more attractive, I mean as long as they dont look gross its fine by me


----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't care about it on any gender.


----------



## Damniel (Jan 9, 2016)

I naturally am slow to grow hair, but i think it's fine.

As long as it's like full facial hair and not that grey fuzz on guys that looks like a gross baby mustache wannabe.


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 9, 2016)

I really like stubble on someone's face, but apart from that I couldn't care less about anything other than the fact that I don't find a full on mustache or beard attractive.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 13, 2016)

JUST GET LASER HAIR REMOVAL ON YOUR ENTIRE BODY


----------



## Cress (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't like it really, I shave whenever I have time. I regularly shave my feet and a bit above them because my hair gets tangled in my socks if I don't and I have no clue how it happens, but it gets super annoying. Also beards/mustaches just dont look good on me, ew.

I like long head hair though. Hair in my eyes can get annoying especially since I wear glasses so I can't tell if the hair is on my eye or the glasses, but I don't mind that much.


----------



## glow (Jan 13, 2016)

I like hair on guys nearly everywhere. I LOVE beards + mustaches, but you do have to have a certain face/style for rocking a 'stache with no beard. I also love 5 o'clock shadows. the only places I don't really like them are on backs and chests, and also trim ur bush pls thx.


----------



## demoness (Jan 13, 2016)

ultimately it's not a dealbreaker.

i've been attracted to guys with some scruff, but if you're more so it's not hurting your chances for my attention


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't really care, actually... I think sometimes it can look attractive.


----------



## emmareid (Jan 14, 2016)

heck yeah, all kinds of boys (人?ω｀*)♥


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 14, 2016)

i prefer no hair on any parts of the body. body hair is gross no matter how you look at it. even one strand is enough to tun me off.


----------



## radioloves (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmm, It's fine when everything is groomed and clean y'knoooow. I don't mind the hairiness but I do like men that are hairless/just a little furry lol


----------



## Llust (Jan 15, 2016)

i posted here already but i dont remember what i said - but to add onto what i said last time, i dont care how much body hair you have - as long as it doesnt look like a literal wool of hair, im good; but if you have barely or no hair at all, then it'll feel like im hooking up with a kid


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 15, 2016)

Being asexual, it doesn't matter to me at all what amount of body hair men have since I'm not interested. I find the clean-shaven look more aesthetically pleasing, but yeah, people can do whatever.


----------



## Mango (Jan 15, 2016)

idk i think super hairy men r gross


----------



## Mino (Jan 15, 2016)

Where's the "I want my man hairier than a bear" option?

Stop hair shaming.


----------



## tae (Jan 15, 2016)

i don't mind body hair. 
i prefer hairlessness on chests but legs, treasure trails, arms, faces, underarms, i don't care. hair is natural. 


i myself fluctuate from either shaving everything and being a hairless little boy, or growing out my hair and not caring.


----------



## kassie (Jan 15, 2016)

my boyfriend was all insecure because he's on the hairier side but i honestly don't mind.

i wouldn't mind if he was completely hairless either~


----------



## Katattacc (Jan 15, 2016)

How come there isn't a hell yeah option?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 15, 2016)

just wondering...why is body hair viewed as disgusting while not our actual hair on our head..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 15, 2016)

Mino said:


> Where's the "I want my man hairier than a bear" option?
> 
> Stop hair shaming.


^
Sasquatch needs lovin too.


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 15, 2016)

Body hair on men is sexy, just keep it groomed.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, I prefer it on whatever gender/sex really. I don't really like the clean/babyface looks too much


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 15, 2016)

Since I'm only 15 my body/face is fully developed yet and stuff, but I can already tell I'm not going to be able to pull off a beard or a mustache in to the future.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 15, 2016)

I personally dislike extremely visable hair, where there's so much that you barely see any skin. But then again I'm not into men.
But you shouldn't feel uncomfortable for your body growing visable hair, it's just natural.

Everybody has their own personal preference. It varies from person to person. Do whatever you're comfortable doing.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 15, 2016)

objectifying men is my favourite pastime


----------

